# Patch to overcome 4 players limit in NFS: MW over LAN



## gdebojyoti (Dec 23, 2011)

I am looking for some sort of a patch to overcome the maximum limit of 4 players in a single game of Need For Speed: Most Wanted over LAN.
Can someone help me?

Regards.


----------



## gdebojyoti (Dec 25, 2011)

Hello?

Any solution, anyone?


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 30, 2011)

No not there.


----------

